# ED-209 decals for download



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi, folks. 

By kind permission of our pal Ken Rice, NOW you all can download his original decals, for both ED-209 vinyl kit versions: Horizon and Argonauts. 

Here it is: 

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/cz_mask.htm 


Original artwork by Ken Rice. I've just resized the decals. 

Cheers !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Carlos - do you have a doc that will tell me where to place these decals?


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

RossW said:


> Carlos - do you have a doc that will tell me where to place these decals?


No. But it´s easy to find photos that show the placement of the decals.

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/ed_top.jpg

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/ed_gun1.jpg


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hey, I have those pics right in front of me (I`ve send them to STM once, and I`m working on an ED-209 for a looooong time now).  

The decals are fatastic, but: No chance to get decal paper here in Germany, and even if I would know a shop I don`t have a printer to be able to print them in a good quality.  

Someone here who would eventual print the Horizon-variant onto decal paper for me? I`ll pay or trade something for them. 

Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaase? :dude:


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Hey, I have those pics right in front of me (I`ve send them to STM once, and I`m working on an ED-209 for a looooong time now).
> 
> The decals are fatastic, but: No chance to get decal paper here in Germany, and even if I would know a shop I don`t have a printer to be able to print them in a good quality.
> 
> ...


Hey, Marco ! I'll do it with pleasure ! I own you a favour (you got me that Revell Sanger shuttle, remember ???) Juts send me an e-mail with your mail address:

[email protected]

Cheers !!!


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry for the bump after 5 years, but these files dont seem to be available anymore from SSM, and I just picked up one of these kits - could anyone send me the files?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

JediPuju said:


> Sorry for the bump after 5 years, but these files dont seem to be available anymore from SSM, and I just picked up one of these kits - could anyone send me the files?


I found them, using the Wayback Machine.
http://web.archive.org/web/20050831163633/http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/cz_mask.htm


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Bless you sir!
I did try the way back machine - but obviously didnt try hard enough! 
Once again many many thanks!


----------

